# Where does dmtl hose go to



## Lucas29k (Jan 24, 2020)

I was going to replace the dmtl pump on my 645ci and when I went to do it noticed the hose connecting to it was badly damaged. It's called the scavenging line. I bought I new one but have to idea where the other end connects and can't find much info on it just the pump itself.

Anyone know what it connects to? It's pretty long about 5ft. Somewhere on the gas tank?


----------

